# Suggestions on Car Garage/Shop Layout...



## sleepr71 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm finally getting around to(saved up enough $$) to build a shop on my property & am floundering on how to lay it out. It will be used for general farm/vehicle maintenance/fabrication...and I plan on having a 2-post vehicle lift in one of the bays. 
 I'm going to stick with a 30'x40'..or very close due to my budget & it will be an enclosed Pole Barn style building(cheaper +easier to add lean-to's on at a later time).Nothing fancy,but it's sure gonna beat laying in this gravel & on these pine cones..as I have for so many years.
  So my questions are: 1. How high do I need to go to allow room for the lift(with a vehicle on it)..12-14 ft?
2. How many/how close on electrical outlets(FWIW..I'll have a 60-80 gal Air Comp. + a 220 V welder).
3. Advice on layout. For instance: at this point,I'm thinking (2) 10x10 roll-up doors for vehicles/equipment toward one side,2 (walk-in)entry doors,and tool-boxes/AirComp./sink/storage shelves along the walls.
 That's about as far as I've thought..other than using metal trusses to increase overhead height(without having to go so high with the outside walls). Any suggestions or hard learned lessons on things you'd do different/suggest?  Pic's are always a good thing too!Sleepr71


----------



## aka rotten (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/                                            Good site to go to for all your answers for this question.Lotta good info. there.


----------



## hold em hook (Dec 9, 2012)

I would go atleast 14 ft.  to be safe on the lift.  Many installers also prefer 1 ft concrete.  My father-in-law has a set up very similar to what you described with about 12 foot to the side of the garage doors for work benches, refrigerator, wash tub etc.  He has also built a small "loft" above this area for storage(his ceilings are close to 20ft).   He recently added a 2 post lift and loves it.  I'll see if I can get some pics.  I sell new and used automotive equipment and could help you with anything you might need in your shop.  Not sure where you are located but PM me if you need anything.  Good luck and congrats on the new shop!


----------



## merc123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a 54x30 I "constructed" a while back.

Here are also some specs for Rotary lifts I got.  You can get them from mfg's website also.  They do have a "low profile" lift that required a ceiling height of 12'.

Did tons of research and diagrams trying to find the optimum layout.  The "race car" in the pictures are 18' long.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a 40x28 I did also.  Just found it.


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback & links fellas..lots to think about in planning one out!!!


----------



## msjjd (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine is 30x40 and has toilet,sink, frig,small,stove , I would have to say that a toilet and sink are my most important pieces of equipment I have in my shop and the sat. Tv.


----------

